# Fundal height for twins?



## heyyady

I'm 27 weeks today and measuring 46 weeks! If I manage to carry for two more months (On bed rest and meds for contractions now) then I can't even imagine how HUGE I'll be! 
Does anyone remember how far ahead they were entering their third trimester?


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi heyyady. I measured 52wks at 28wks :rofl: I was a bit of a freak show at maternity unit!! Here's a pic of my 28wk bump, then one at 36wks, then again at 38wks. My bump dropped ridiculously low after 28wks, so it looks really odd. Mine were 9 and 7 so maybe you too are in for a couple of whoppers!?

I was stretched to the point where my skin felt like knives were cutting it :wacko: but compared to the trauma of having a 24wker it was nothing hun...................and now I really miss the bump :nope:
 



Attached Files:







28wks.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 49









CIMG0906.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 38









CIMG0909.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 43


----------



## BeckyD

Mine has never been measured.


----------



## TwoBumps

Wow they are big bumps ladies! I only mentioned a few centimetres ahead most of the time and when I delivered at 31 + 3 I was 37cms.


----------



## chan8180

god you must be uncomfortable, at 36 weeks i was only measuring 39 weeks and thought that was bad!


----------



## Hannah C

At my midwife appt 3 days ago, I was measuring 51cm at 35 weeks :wacko:

I have a slim build, so am very uncomfortable and starting to feel that I have reached my limit!


----------



## lizziedripping

You definitely do feel the 'reaching of your limit' from around 35/36wks hun - hence why I look so "happy" in the second photo :rofl: Oddly enough tho, I seemed to peak at that point, and apart from the hideous stabbing sensations in my skin from then, the generalised discomfort didn't get any worse. I think my abdomen had just given up by then!!! lol

My bump was pretty much all baby, and as a result I got damaged, but it really is so worth it to make it to term and not have the terror of intensive care ;) x


----------



## MummyIwanabe

wowsa that is a big bump!! 

When I waas 23.5 weeks they said i measured 28 but my bump is pretty small so far I think so not sure where that measurement came from!


----------



## heyyady

As of yesterday I've only gained 10 lbs total- which I'm slightly confused about- I EAT constantly and make sure it's a high protein diet with a wide variety of good foods for them- But the girls weigh over 2 lbs a piece and the Dr says it's all good- But if it's only 10 lbs, why do I look like one of the dancing hippos from Fantasia??? :lol:

Lizzie- I don't know how you did it, girl! I won't be going that long, and will have them out by scheduled c-section in 9 weeks (from today!) if they don't get other ideas before then... But if I'm measuring 19 weeks ahead NOW, 36 weeks might be a little scary!


----------



## mamato2more

I measured 6 weeks ahead pretty much the whole time..So, I really did not get much sympathy until I was measuring 42, and on..well, except from those who lived with me!


----------



## Hannah C

Thanks Lizzie - it makes me feel a little better if the pain/discomfort just plateaus from here.

Your bump dropped so low! Mine has dropped a little now that Baby A has moved down into my pelvis, but Baby B is still all up under my ribs... I don't yet feel like my muscles have completely given up the fight, although it can't be long now. lol. 

My gosh, I hope that I go before 38 weeks...I am still aiming for a natural delivery, but I might beg for an induction by then. You did so well, Lizzie!


----------



## Tasha360

I have no idea what my fundal height is but heres a pic of me at 33 +4, i must take a more recent one-
 



Attached Files:







bump 33+4.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## vineyard

I was 52 centimeters at 36 weeks gestation...


----------



## Anna1982

ive been for the babys checking as i wasnt feeling good

theyve measured me and im measuring 46 weeks lol at 25 weeks


----------



## heyyady

Went in to L&D last night for some PTL issues (A shot and 5 hours of monitoring and I''m home again :dance: ) but the midwife told me I'm the size of full term in a singleton pregnancy. I was lying down at the time and my girls seem to snuggle into my kidneys when I'm semi on my back. I stood up and the MW says "Jesus!" :rofl:


----------

